# Glue type?



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Back in High school about 14 years ago we used a glue that was in powder form and we mixed it with water. It was sort of a caramel color.... any of you know where I can find this glue?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

PapaPont said:


> Back in High school about 14 years ago we used a glue that was in powder form and we mixed it with water. It was sort of a caramel color.... any of you know where I can find this glue?


Hi - If only 14 years ago it was likely powdered plastic resin like this:
http://paint-and-supplies.hardwarestore.com/50-272-wood-glue/weldwood-powdered-wood-glue-tan-639979.aspx

50 years ago it was more like this:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hideglue192gramstrength1lb.aspx


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! That might be it ... I know we also mixed it with saw dust and used it to fill small holes and then sanded it later. I'll look for it the next time I go to the store


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you remember the smell?


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL yeah but I can't really explain it....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jschaben said:


> 50 years ago it was more like this:
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hideglue192gramstrength1lb.aspx


It still can be the glue of choice for the right project. It seems that most woodworkers find it easier to use a PVA or aliphatic resin glue in a squeeze bottle.











 







.


----------

